# Is snow removal taxable in Ohio?



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Hi,
I am starting snow removal this year. I already have a lawn business that I have to charge service tax on, but in my book for the state of Ohio, I dont see anything about taxing snow removal. Just wondering if someone can help me on this. Thanks

Jason


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Disclaimer: I am not a tax accountant.....

If you will earn over $5000. in snow removal then yes you must collect sales tax. I didn't my first couple years so I didn't collect the tax......But now I do on all services


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Snow &ice are both services, services are taxable.]

Ie. Hardscaps is not. Softscape is, Lawn Care is, Fence is not, 
Call the Dept of tax or your CPA.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Snow is taxable so are hardscapes


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I was just checking on that. I will double check with my accountant. Thanks

Jason


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

*ohio tax*

this should help this is what my accountant sent me I had the same questions starting my own business
http://tax.ohio.gov/


----------

